# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  لینک مصاحبه  تصویری یوزیرآموزش باخبرنگارصداوسیما درتاریخ 28مهردرخصوص ترمیم معدل

## yasin tahazadeh

این ویدیونگاه کنیدکه وزیرآموزش پرورش گفته بودتاقبل عیدکارهای ترمیم معدل تموم میکنیم
درتاریخ 28مهر
اخبار جوانه ها: 28 مهر 1394

----------


## Lara27

این خبر که مال مهره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

خب مهرماه گفته بود تاقبل عیدکارای ترمیم معدل تموم مینیم منظورم ازاین تاپیک اینه که وقتی وزیرگفته قبل عیدکارواتموم میکنیم یعنی حتما تموم میکنه وترمیم معدل خرداداجرامیشه :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mpaarshin

ب گفته تا قبل از پایان سال تحصیلی نه قبل از عید

----------

